# Objektorientiert



## derdude1977 (16. Jan 2012)

Hallo

wir sollen folgendes Problem lösen, aber irgendwie weiß ich gar nicht wie ich das anfangen soll.


```
class Shop {
  static final int N = 3;
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    Carpet c1 = new Carpet("rot", 3, 4);
    Carpet c2 = new Carpet("blau", 4); // Laenge = Breite = 4
    for (int i = 0; i < N; ++i) {
      // Farbe nicht angegeben -> "rot"
      new Carpet((int) (Math.random() * 10) + 1);
    }
    Carpet c3 = new Carpet(); // Farbe "rot", Laenge = Breite = 1
    Carpet c4 = new Carpet("gruen"); // Laenge = Breite = 1
    c3.showThisCarpet();
    Carpet.showAll();
  }
}
```

Ausgabe:

```
Es wurde ein roter Teppich mit Mass 3 * 4 gekauft.
Es wurde ein blauer Teppich mit Mass 4 * 4 gekauft.
Es wurde ein roter Teppich mit Mass 6 * 6 gekauft.
Es wurde ein roter Teppich mit Mass 10 * 10 gekauft.
Es wurde ein roter Teppich mit Mass 5 * 5 gekauft.
Es wurde ein roter Teppich mit Mass 1 * 1 gekauft.
Es wurde ein gruener Teppich mit Mass 1 * 1 gekauft.
Farbe: rot, Masse: 1 * 1, Preis: 10
174 m^2 rot, 16 m^2 blau,1
```

*Aufgabe:*
Schreiben Sie eine Klasse Carpet.java, so dass das folgende Programm
Shop.java ausgeführt werden kann und die unten angegebene Ausgabe liefert. Die Klasse
Shop.java darf nicht verändert werden. Im Programm werden rechteckige Teppichstücke mit
der angegebenen Länge, Breite und Farbe zurechtgeschnitten. Der Quadratmeterpreis beträgt
für roten 10, für blauen 15 und für grünen 20 Euro. Fehlt die Farbangabe, wird roter Teppich
genommen. Ist nur eine Maßzahl angegeben, soll der Teppich quadratisch sein. Ist keine Maßzahl
angegeben, betragen beide Seitenlängen 1 Meter. Das Programm muss nur für int-Werte
funktionieren.

Ich weiß schon gar nicht wie ich mit carpet.class anfangen soll

Ein kleiner Ansatz wäre super

Danke


----------



## irgendjemand (16. Jan 2012)

Code-tags !


----------



## HimBromBeere (16. Jan 2012)

Suche im Forum mal nach Carpit oder so, die selbe AQufgabe wurde gestern bereits von einem Kollegen erledigt...

EDIT: Hab dir sogar die Arbeit abgenommen: http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/130298-objektorientierte-programmierung.html

Bisschen Grips anstrengen kann man wohl hier im Forum schon erwarten, oder wenigstens eine Suche, ob´s das Thema hier nicht schonmal gab... Wir sind ja hier kein Hausaufgabenerledigunsteam...


----------

